# Bitte um hilfe bei Illustrator..



## nina90 (12. Februar 2011)

hi
ich bin möchte mit Illustrator ein Logo entwerfen.
Es ist ein daherzischendes "Samenkorn-Auto" 
Der Samen sollte mit Reifen versehen werden, und es sollte so aussehen als würde es gerade bei einem vorbeizischen (von rechts-hinten nach links-vorne). Alles im Comic-Style mit möglichst wenig Farben. (Brauner Samen, Schwarze reifen etc)

Wenn ich den Samen mit Live-Trace bearbeite, bekomme ich zwar ein schönes Objekt, kann allerdings das Schwarz nicht in eine Farbe umfärben!?
Hatte im Informatikunterricht erst eine Stunde mit Illustrator zu tun, deswegen hab ich auch so gut wie keine Ahnung davon.

Hier das Bild des Samenkorns:






Ich würde mich sehr über tipps und tricks freuen, vll hat ja auch jmd etwas zeit mir mit der Arbeit zu helfen!?

Vielen Dank,
Nina


----------



## smileyml (12. Februar 2011)

Ok, wenn du mit dem Live-Trace-Ergebnis zufrieden bist, gehe mal und Objekt-(Aussehen) umwandeln und löse dann alle Gruppierungen auf. Dann solltest du zumindest schon mal die Farbe ändern können.
Für die perspektivische Darstellung würde ich die die 3D-Extrudieren-Funktion empfehlen und dort dann auch die perspektivische Verzerrung einstellen.

Ein anderer Ansatzpunkt, gerade für ein stilisiertes Logo ist, dass du mit Stift und Papier das ganze erstmal zeichnest und es dann als Grundlage nimmst um es in Ai nachzuzeichnen.

Grüße Marco

edit: Ein paar Ai-Tutorials findest du ja hier bei uns und sonst kann ich dir auch noch *** empfehlen.


----------

